# hottest low lows this year



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

What are the hottest rides this yr ?


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Ill start it off. "Southern Smoke","White Trash", Bit of Honey","El Rey",to name a few


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Links or pics?


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

"Enough said"


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

"enough said" is a good one


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

EL REY 63 RAG FROM ELITE.... SUMMER MADNESS 63 LIFESTYLE...... KAYS 64 FROM SOUTH SIDE... JOES OG 58 SOUTH SIDE.. AND THE YELLOW WITH GREEN TOP S.S.... JASONS J SOUTHERN SMOKE..... SKIMS WHITE TRASH ..MAJESTICS... RICHIES BLUE BALLZ... MAJESTICS... SPIKES REGAL... THE BLUE 65 FROM CARNAL UNIDOS THAT JOE PAINTED... THESE ARE THE ONES THAT HIT HARD THISYEAR ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

southern smoke









white trash










bit of honey










westcoastpoplock


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> southern smoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea exactly what he said.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

New from IMPERIALS CAR CLUB:

Jose's "Emperors Groove" Lincoln

George's 'Wet Dreams' 65 impala rag

Brandon's '73 Monte Carlo

Brian's "Love Spell" '66 rag Impala

Dave Bautista's 64 Impala "Tribute to Eddie Guerrero"

theres a few more i forget right now....

http://www.facebook.com/pages/IMPERIALS-CAR-CLUB/200169499538


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hater proof... Thats one bad ass coupe


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

in Luxury I'm thinking the 06 lincoln town car out of Street Toyz/and Southern Smoke also out of Street Toyz!!!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

also got matt from individuals indy's "Teal Tomorrow"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i wonder what happend to that baby blue lac that had all the rip rappers n shit muraled all over the car think it was from the midwest??


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

"just got paid" is a hot ride right now to


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

"just got paid "is a bad ass ride


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

"Jackpot"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i wonder what happend to that baby blue lac that had all the rip rappers n shit muraled all over the car think it was from the midwest??


 I was wondering about that car too.....probably the same thing that happened to mine....lol. be patient.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_"El Rey"_


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm sure there's gonna be a few cats bustn out in Vegas this year. It ain't over!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

MINE IS


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

names just doesnt pop like pictures people..


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

" DTOWNSYRUP "


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

ladys night out delano bigM. is another


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

toons said:


> View attachment 351753
> ladys night out delano bigM. is another


:thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

toons said:


> View attachment 351753
> ladys night out delano bigM. is another


 Isnt that the same color scheme as the monte carlo majestics delano?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Luckys 64



















Just got paid 



















Also all the cars posted are great ones this year..


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

EL REY


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> New from IMPERIALS CAR CLUB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is that one hot this year? It's been out for quite a while now hasn't it?


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

93Brougham530 said:


> Luckys 64
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the entire "I"sanjo chapter is looking real good


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

mister smiley said:


>


Hater Proof is one sick ride...


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

vertex said:


> Why is that one hot this year? It's been out for quite a while now hasn't it?


 Car was redone.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Spike's regal from the M, and busting out in next weekend In Dallas. A ride from Stylistics cc so.la.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

el re:thumbsup:y


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Shayne's 62 Portland Majestics...







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's some


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

mister smiley said:


>


I guess you go through a few sets of front ww's with that stance :cheesy:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> Shayne's 62 Portland Majestics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks g. I vote el rey


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

javib760 said:


>


Thanks homie nice pic


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

*There's a lotta nice STREETCARS out there this year for sure, but EL REY...

It's a wrap... 

*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

ALSO 8 CENTS ASWELL...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

while El Rey is a beautiful car i think its more of a show car not a street car....but then again I'm not in the local crusin area to them either, still a badassed ride


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> while El Rey is a beautiful car i think its more of a show car not a street car....but then again I'm not in the local crusin area to them either, still a badassed ride


 True, street or show.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good Topic! But this year "El Rey" has top honors this year...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> ALSO 8 CENTS ASWELL...


Also one of my favorite cars out...


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

mister smiley said:


>



:cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Homie Skims white Trash is killing it.... straight rider


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

NOT FAMOUS BUT WE JUST BUSTED THIS ONE OUT THIS YEAR FROM PHOENIX CAR CLUB. MORE PICS LATER.


----------



## Mutha Fuka (Aug 23, 2011)

TKeeby79 said:


> Good Topic! But this year "El Rey" has top honors this year...


So Far,,,, Love that Dash,,,, See what happens in Vagas.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> NOT FAMOUS BUT WE JUST BUSTED THIS ONE OUT THIS YEAR FROM PHOENIX CAR CLUB. MORE PICS LATER.


it don't have to be famous, it looks good,it will become famous


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

65 hard to please from carnales unidos fresno


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> NOT FAMOUS BUT WE JUST BUSTED THIS ONE OUT THIS YEAR FROM PHOENIX CAR CLUB. MORE PICS LATER.


bad ass ride!!!


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: Looks really clean and detailed...nice ride Chitowns right


CHITOWN LOS said:


> it don't have to be famous, it looks good,it will become famous


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> it don't have to be famous, it looks good,it will become famous





-old skool- said:


> bad ass ride!!!





BLVD74 said:


> :thumbsup: Looks really clean and detailed...nice ride Chitowns right



THANKS FELLAS THAT MEANS ALOT TO US. HERE ARE MORE PICS OF THE CAR


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

THE DASH IS FIBERGLASS NOW TO  ^^^^^


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

93Brougham530 said:


> Isnt that the same color scheme as the monte carlo majestics delano?


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

El Rey ........... !! Bad Mutha fucka right there !!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

"Sky is the limit" Is good


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

"Skys the Limit" Stylistics SO. LA.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Terco said:


> "Skys the Limit" Stylistics SO. LA.


This car is bad ass! should have placed higher than 3rd. But, he did get 1st place for best haircut......just trippin


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

-old skool- said:


> This car is bad ass! should have placed higher than 3rd. But, he did get 1st place for best haircut......just trippin


I tought he deserved 2nd if not 1st.all lowriders are bad ass but nothing like a 64 and under impala


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Times got a nice 62 just came out in the magazine bout a month ago.can't remember name?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

63 el rey and 58 8 cents


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Big killas hopper


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

SUMMER MADNESS. EVEN THOUGH THE CAR CAME OUT LAST YEAR. THERE'S NOT A SINGLE CAR OUT THERE THATS AS TASTEFULLY MODIFIED. 

SAD THAT 99.999% OF EVERYONE HAVE NO CLUE THE HISTORY BEHIND THE ENGINE AND THE RARITY OF THE ALGON INJECTION. FROM A CUSTOM STAND POINT, I DON'T SEE ANYTHING CLOSE. NOTHING ON THAT CAR IS "OFF THE SHELF".


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Good Times got a nice 62 just came out in the magazine bout a month ago.can't remember name?


"Magnificent 62" The Homie Adrian from San Diego.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Terco said:


> . TTT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

Jack Bauer said:


> SUMMER MADNESS. EVEN THOUGH THE CAR CAME OUT LAST YEAR. THERE'S NOT A SINGLE CAR OUT THERE THATS AS TASTEFULLY MODIFIED.
> 
> SAD THAT 99.999% OF EVERYONE HAVE NO CLUE THE HISTORY BEHIND THE ENGINE AND THE RARITY OF THE ALGON INJECTION. FROM A CUSTOM STAND POINT, I DON'T SEE ANYTHING CLOSE. NOTHING ON THAT CAR IS "OFF THE SHELF".



what he said.


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> SUMMER MADNESS. EVEN THOUGH THE CAR CAME OUT LAST YEAR. THERE'S NOT A SINGLE CAR OUT THERE THATS AS TASTEFULLY MODIFIED.
> 
> SAD THAT 99.999% OF EVERYONE HAVE NO CLUE THE HISTORY BEHIND THE ENGINE AND THE RARITY OF THE ALGON INJECTION. FROM A CUSTOM STAND POINT, I DON'T SEE ANYTHING CLOSE. NOTHING ON THAT CAR IS "OFF THE SHELF".


:thumbsup:


----------



## THAT DUDE (Mar 20, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> SUMMER MADNESS. EVEN THOUGH THE CAR CAME OUT LAST YEAR. THERE'S NOT A SINGLE CAR OUT THERE THATS AS TASTEFULLY MODIFIED.
> 
> SAD THAT 99.999% OF EVERYONE HAVE NO CLUE THE HISTORY BEHIND THE ENGINE AND THE RARITY OF THE ALGON INJECTION. FROM A CUSTOM STAND POINT, I DON'T SEE ANYTHING CLOSE. NOTHING ON THAT CAR IS "OFF THE SHELF".



Matt Damon's been looking for you, sucka. :wow:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> TTT


skys is the limit is nIce


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

View attachment 352471


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> 63 el rey and 58 8 cents


I agree both are bad ass rides


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> View attachment 352471


nIce aint this a majestics car??


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

This car is sick.This one get's my vote.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Some nice rides busted out or came back with a face lift, but el ray will probably take it this year. But again not taking anything away from some of the rides mentioned. All badd ass in their own way!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

majestics sd 06 lincoln town car 
majestics la undertaker new facelift if its ready 
majestics la 81 cad le cab should be ready candy green


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

towncar 06, i dont believe you post pictures of that and the new undertaker lol


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> 63 el rey and *58 8 cents*


this car is at the top of the list for sure


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

plague said:


> towncar 06, i dont believe you post pictures of that and the new undertaker lol


HAHA OH YOU LL SEE THE TOWN CAR THE UNDERTAKER HOPE ITS DONE THERE ARE SUM FEW PICS FLOATING AROUND


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

well i cant wait to see them bro, but you know im a caddy man so keep us posted cause im not going to vegas but im sure ill hear about them


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

plague said:


> well i cant wait to see them bro, but you know im a caddy man so keep us posted cause im not going to vegas but im sure ill hear about themmy trunks done just waiting on the engraving interior is done also


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

8 CENTS.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

EL REY and 8 Cents bad ass rides


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

DAM SMILEY MORE IT DONT STOP HA HA HA CANT WAIT TO SEE IT I NO ITS GOING TO BE SICK


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> plague said:
> 
> 
> > well i cant wait to see them bro, but you know im a caddy man so keep us posted cause im not going to vegas but im sure ill hear about themmy trunks done just waiting on the engraving interior is done also


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> "Jackpot"


THANKS!


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

Fatal Attraction and Summer Maddness from Lifestyle!


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

63hardtoprider said:


> THANKS!


now thats was up bad 63!looking good fam


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Can someone post a pic of El Rey??


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

lowpro85 said:


> Can someone post a pic of El Rey??


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Elite64 said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Elite64 said:


>


now thats a bad ass 63


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chava (Sep 8, 2009)

mister smiley said:


> Nice


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

I think the cleanest car this year is Johnny Saulters 58 he just got the cover of LRM sorry I dnt have a pic but simply a gorgeous car!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: *EL REY*


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

chava said:


> mister smiley said:
> 
> 
> > Nice
> ...


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

,8 cents


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

*8 cent is super clean saw it at the dallas show*


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

all of these on this thread are bout what and what to me:dunno:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

8 Cent


----------



## Jays303 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tons of clean rides out there but el Rey has my vote and the mistress clean 65 ss impala sorry no pics but it will be in Lrm in two months


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

In my opinion Lifestyle's Summer Maddness 63; Sinful Sin 64; Heavens Gate (Toons) 60 & Fatal Attraction 72 MC. All were top notch rides. Talk about trendsetters. Got to look closely at the detail to really appreciate the work. My respect to Lifestyle. I have been a fan since 92.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

REGAL81 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone got any night pixs of el rey??


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

65 Carnales Unidos Fresno...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

2nd Place Winner i believe in an all out stock to stun build off between 5 shops, congrats !


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

THEYRE ALL CLEAN ASS RIDES.:thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*EL REY!!!! LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR!!!!
Hoppos shop tour
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3dQDn2XAIg
Tour the shop of the famous hoppos hydraulics in ontraio ca customizng in aftermarket suspension 23 years in the business perfected!!!!!

*


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Does anyone got any night pixs of el rey??


Night pics or nice pics bro? Either way here's one of El Rey at night in the rain. 









And here's a nice pic of El Rey









We'd like to thank everyone for mentioning the car in this topic and for all of the positive response for El Rey.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Elite64 said:


> Night pics or nice pics bro? Either way here's one of El Rey at night in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful paint job!


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Elite64 said:


> Night pics or nice pics bro? Either way here's one of El Rey at night in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea night de noche. Bad ass car hopefully ill get to see it in person soon.:h5:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea regal81 I'm feeling that 57 belair Capital Punishment


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Elite64 said:


> Night pics or nice pics bro? Either way here's one of El Rey at night in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damm man nice!!!! i like the trunk setup!!! lol


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

HYDRO909 said:


> damm man nice!!!! i like the trunk setup!!! lol


i bet you do,good wrk.:thumbsup:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

Capital Punishment 1957 Bel Air One1Luv CC
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1202_lrmp_1957_chevrolet_bel_air/index.html


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BalleronaBudget said:


> Capital Punishment 1957 Bel Air One1Luv CC
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1202_lrmp_1957_chevrolet_bel_air/index.html


meh


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Elite64 said:


> Night pics or nice pics bro? Either way here's one of El Rey at night in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

Elite64 said:


> Night pics or nice pics bro? Either way here's one of El Rey at night in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:
EL REY


----------



## POZOLE1ER (Nov 30, 2010)

Any pics of summer madness?


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

Not guilty 59 rag from Klique goes hard too.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

i could be bias but i like this one


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> 65 Carnales Unidos Fresno...
> View attachment 412858


this ride is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

61 IMPALA "GAME KILLA" ONE OF THE BEST OUT THERE


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Elite64 said:


> Night pics or nice pics bro? Either way here's one of El Rey at night in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the rain? Damn I'd be afraid to take her out!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

She bad ass bro.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> NOT FAMOUS BUT WE JUST BUSTED THIS ONE OUT THIS YEAR FROM PHOENIX CAR CLUB. MORE PICS LATER.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Night pics or nice pics bro? Either way here's one of El Rey at night in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


fav ride atm


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> i could be bias but i like this one
> View attachment 480461


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LIME WIRE 
From Groupe C.C


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

TTT:420:


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

keola808 said:


>




Damn! :worship:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> LIME WIRE
> From Groupe C.C


Badass!


----------

